# HELP with fish finder problem!!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

As I was heading back to the ramp my fish finder all of a sudden start emitting a high pitched frequency. It did not stop even when I powered it down! I never had that happen before, was that a way of saying the battery feed is too low or WHAT? It only stopped when I turned the motor off. Any idea of what is wrong??


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

You sure it was the FF and not something else in the vicinity? Probably should post brand and model and setup. most newer FFs just restart or turn off when battery volts are too low. Is it connected to a radio?


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

A lot of outboard motors have warning alarms on them that would be a high pitched frequency sound... you might want to give your motor a once over make sure it is pumping water and not overheating, etc,


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I do not have a radio on the boat but will have to check the motor never though about it over heating. I do know the water was very choppy from all the pleasure boats running up & down the that part of the river. Thanks for the quick replies guys.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

A friend of mine had a merc that if he would run on idle for a while (maybe 10-15 minutes) his alarm would go off. The motor would pee so he never thought it was an overheat problem. Since the motor was 20 years old but had never been serviced, I convinced him to change the impeller. Even with some water going through the motor, I suspect it was just not quite enough water to keep the motor as cool as it needed to be.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

crappiedude said:


> A friend of mine had a merc that if he would run on idle for a while (maybe 10-15 minutes) his alarm would go off. The motor would pee so he never thought it was an overheat problem. Since the motor was 20 years old but had never been serviced, I convinced him to change the impeller. Even with some water going through the motor, I suspect it was just not quite enough water to keep the motor as cool as it needed to be.


seems that the float setup in the oil tank is broke. the magnet come off and drops to the bottom and sets off the alarm. I have plenty of oil in the tank but the alarm is still blasting away. Since I have time I will see if I can reseal the magnet to the foalt. Might be able to save about a $150.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Still cheaper than a new fish finder!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Aug 3rd. I finally found the source of the blaring alarm; it was the oil tank sensor. When I started checking the internet they said I would have to replace the whole unit, cost $157 not counting labor. Then I spotted something about it can be repaired, There was video on you tube how a guy fixed it. Then another guy had even a better video on the same repair. So I believed I could give it a shot at repairing it myself.

Saturday morning I went out and took the trap off the boat and got the oil tank off the motor. I took that inside to work on it; for it was too hot to work outside. None of my tools were not long enough to reach the metal clamp at the top of the float. I had to use my wife’s knitting needle to get it off. Once it was off the float and magnet came out. I then had to go get some gasket sealer: once again thought I had some, but could not find it. I got the float and clamp back together, I was going to put it back on in the evening when the temps cooled down.


I then checked the radar no rain in sight so I left the motor and tarp uncovered. I then took a nap, but was awakened by thunder. My wife said it had been raining hard for 20 minutes. I raced out cover the motor with the tarp but there was a section on the side that I did not pull down. As it turned out my area was hit with 3 inched of rain in less than hour. When the storm ended I went out and opened up the drain plug to remove all the water that had entered the boat.


Now I had to let the boat dry out before I tried to reinstall the tank. So I finally was able to get it all put back on the motor Sunday afternoon. Flipped the ignition key and NO BLASTING alarm!! Monday morning I am charging the batteries once again to be sure they ready to test the motor. Tuesday morning I hooked up the rabbit ears and water to make sure thing are running O.K. before I head back to the river. I had time on my hands but it was frustrating seemed like every time I was making progress something was popped up to set me back. I am going to thank both of those guys for posting their video about how to fix this problem. Everything checked out good this morning will be back on the river this Thursday.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

nice its always great when it works out and ya fix it yourself nice


----------

